# Yellow tail blue damsel and ocellaris clownfish tr compatibility



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if a yellow tail damsel and ocellaris clownfish are compatibily in a 14 gallon biocube?

thanks
jeff


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

as a juvi yes as an adult nope


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

I have a yellow tail demsey in my tank right now do u thnk i should return him.. cause im planning on getting a ocellaris clownfish..

thanks jeff


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO you'd be better off with a pair of clowns in a 14 gallon then a single clown and damsel.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks i thnk i 'll do that  thank you.. Im pretty knw thats why im asking.lol thank you..

thanks 
jeff


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

i say ur better with clowns


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

,.


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

..


----------

